# Hello from Texas! 'Scuse me while I adjust my oversized belt buckle.



## Evan Arnett (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey folks! I've been lurking around here for a few months, have found a ton of great information on here, and have finally bitten the proverbial bullet and registered. 

I started composing electronic dance music at 17, getting into the whole DJ/club scene, and put out a few singles, but I have always harbored a passion for the symphony orchestra and for film and game music. I ended up deciding to get serious about studying music, and wound up in college studying classical music, piano and composition. 

I've been fortunate enough to get to score a few video games, short films, and a series of corporate video presentations professionally while still in school, and after those experiences, I cannot imagine a career more rewarding than music composition. 

I have three more semester in college before I graduate, and my goal is to bring my scoring chops to a professionally competitive level (whatever that means) by that time, so that I can begin pushing demos for jobs as soon as possible. 

In the meantime, I am looking forward to getting help from the amazingly talented folks in this community. Most of my current demos are several years old and aren't really worth looking at, but I have a bunch of half-finished new stuff I hope to complete over the holiday break and get some feedback on. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## JohnG (Dec 10, 2008)

Welcome, Evan. We look forward to hearing some of your work when you're ready.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 10, 2008)

Welcome to VI Evan! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome to our ever growing family. look forward to what you have to say.


----------

